# Pb MyCanal 4.8.0 et tvOS 14.2 beta !!



## fernandn (17 Octobre 2020)

Salut,

Gros problèmes de fonctionnement entre la version 4.8.0 de MyCanal et la beta 14.2 de tvOS.
Impossible de revenir au menu sans quitter l'apps. C'est la galère !
Quelle idée d'avoir installé cette version beta ! 
Je m'étais promis de ne plus le faire !!! Aiiiie !!!
Comment revenir autrement qu'en boutique à une version commerciale de tvOS ?

Merci


----------



## Giryoliv (24 Octobre 2020)

La version 4.9 corrige le problème


----------



## inazuma12 (23 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Sans doute mais c'est MyCanal qui pose à présent, et ce depuis un bon mois, un problème majeur. Pour preuve le post ouvert par Canal+ à ce sujet.


----------

